# This is amazing!!!!!



## mr.binkidoo (Mar 17, 2008)

This is SO AMAZING!!!!!  :shock: http://canecorso.com/lorenzo.htm


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

haha we get repeats a lot...this video has already been posted a few times 

this fellow is very talented without a doubt


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL yeah I've seen that before- he's really amazing.


----------



## mr.binkidoo (Mar 17, 2008)

Oops! Sorry. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

wowie I wish I could do that!!!


----------

